# Help with diy Jon boat dolly



## braden (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a 12 ft jon boat that I would like to make a dolly for. I plan to transport it in the back of my pick up, but would like to have a dolly that I could transport it to the water. I would need to be able to roll the boat about 50 yards across grass at one particular lake. I have a kayak dolly and a trailer dolly that I could use for parts. Any ideas?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000DD1D0/ref=crt_ewc_title_gw_37?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

These solid wheels are great - after my canoe carrier failed to carry the converted jon boat without the axle bearings binding up and unthreading the nuts at the ends of the axle I went out in search of alternatives. I made a frame out of 1" steel square tubing & attached bunks to the top of it & U-bolts to hold the wheels to the frame. Could have been done using wood but I have a small MIG welder that I could use this project to justify owning.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 12, 2017)

Something like this (Beachwheels).


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 13, 2017)

You could rig somthing like this or just have an axle with two wheels and use a wratchet strap.
https://www.porta-bote.com/porta-dolly/


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 13, 2017)

Surprisingly another application for EMT canopy fittings.

https://www.ysbw.com/?gclid=CNzgkMmgu9QCFdg6gQodVjoC3w

Build a small, lightweight Mini trailer with a long detachable handle that will allow you to push it right into the water like a normal trailer. The frame can then be dragged up to the tailgate on the pickup ... remove the long handle and hoist the entire boat and trailer into the bed by grabbing the box frame side walls.


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Jun 14, 2017)

How about something like this? for 40 Bucks you could do worse. I use something similar for portaging a tinny between dams on the Connecticut River in Northern New England.

https://www.discountramps.com/boat-dolly/p/BOAT-DOLLY/?CID=PSC-PLA-Bing-BOAT-DOLLY-canoe-and-kayak-trailers-dollies&st-t=bing-canoe-and-kayak-trailers-dollies&CAWELAID=820562990000003493&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=PLA-ALL%20Products(BSC)&utm_term=1100008096415&utm_content=All%20Products


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 14, 2017)

Shaugh said:


> Surprisingly another application for EMT canopy fittings.
> 
> https://www.ysbw.com/?gclid=CNzgkMmgu9QCFdg6gQodVjoC3w
> 
> Build a small, lightweight Mini trailer with a long detachable handle that will allow you to push it right into the water like a normal trailer. The frame can then be dragged up to the tailgate on the pickup ... remove the long handle and hoist the entire boat and trailer into the bed by grabbing the box frame side walls.



I had one like that. It had a hitch on front for a garden tractor or ATV. I only used it by hand but it was nice to just push pins to break it down. I could put the motor on and wheel it into the water without getting wet or muddy. It came with a portabot I had but I did not see it on their site. Don't laugh. Company cars and trailers are a big no no. Strapping a boat to the roof........


----------



## braden (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you for all of the replies. I may just try my kayak dolly first, but I do not think that it is going to be wide enough. Those wheel on amazon look like a pretty good option, just buy two and bolt them to a board that would slide underneath. I may try making an axle with two wheel and a ratchet strap, but what would I make the axle out of, maybe a 3 ft threaded bolt? The easiest/cheapest might be the $40 boat dolly, although I would prefer not to have to turn the boat upside down, so that I could put my fishing tackle, battery and trolling motor in. Great options, guys! If anyone has any ideas on how to make that axle, please let me know. It would be even better if I could make a long enough axle that I could just take the wheels off of the trailer dolly (which I have no use for), and put them on that.


----------

